# Will an emperor scorpion be able to sting me if i'm wearing gloves?



## mushiking (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm 12 years old and I have an Emperor scorpion and a Heterometrus Longimanus. If I were to handle my Emperor scorpion with gloves will I be safe if he tries to sting me?


----------



## Alakdan (Sep 5, 2008)

Handling is not recommended in general.  Why do you want to handle it in the first place?  You're most likely going to get pinched.  There's a thread here on how to pick up scorpions properly, use the search function.  Given your age, I assume you have parental consent. 

Gain enough experience first before attempting to handle scorpions.  Good luck!


----------



## clam1991 (Sep 5, 2008)

and it depends on your size and the scorpions
if you only weigh 80 pounds it would do a lot more if you weighed 800
but all in all emps arent ussually dangerous but deff get experience and watch how they behave and look at how sometimes they are angry and sometimes they are just cloud nine
so just give it time
i rushed holding my macaw and got bit in the head
dont make dumb mistakes


----------



## calum (Sep 5, 2008)

your scorp wouldn't get to sting your hand anyway if you are careful. there is no point wearing gloves because if he does go for you it will probably get through.   

unless he is super-pissy. 

and don't handle him to much anyway, they don't like it and it causes stress. the sting isn't to bad, although it hurts like ****.  i've been stung by an adult female and a 3i. both hurt.


----------



## mushiking (Sep 30, 2008)

How does it feel like when a scorpion is walking on your hand?


----------



## Aztek (Sep 30, 2008)

Like a heavy beetle.

Or like an ant for smaller scorpions like buthieades


----------



## edesign (Sep 30, 2008)

One thing you can try is to put your hand on the ground in front of the scorpion and it may walk over your hand. Or, it may not as they have sensitive senses and can tell that your hand is not the ground. In that case it will either avoid your hand or may give it a pinch...maybe soft, maybe hard. The thing to try and control is if it does pinch or sting is not to fling it off...easier said than done.

Emperors, from what I hear as I have never owned one (debating buying a pair from a local pet store), are more prone to pinching than stinging and they have been known to split fingernails if it's a big one. Curiousity can be a good thing, but it also killed the cat (figure of speech)...


----------



## zakyeo (Sep 30, 2008)

i have an Emp. and hes cool with me, i even made him a little play area for him to go in at night when he wants out. Have u ever been stung my a Bee, thats what a scorpions sting feels like from what ive heard.


----------



## edesign (Sep 30, 2008)

What kind of bee? That and different people have different pain thresholds...what hurts like the dickens to one person may be quite tolerable to another.


----------



## cjm1991 (Sep 30, 2008)

If it looks pissy dont pick it up. If it seems relaxed go for it. If you get stung, oh well **** happens. Its going to happen sooner or later if you handle them on a regular bases. I dont know how many times I have been bit by my pedes Yet I still handle them almost daily. What can I say its fun.


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Sep 30, 2008)

1. Handling scorpions is never recommended because even the weakest venom can cause an allergic reaction.
2. Emp venom is pretty weak
3. Emps very rarely sting prefering to use their massive claws(which can draw blood)
4. Emps are for the most part docile and will rather not do anything if picked up but you have your exceptions.
5. It can still sting through a glove.


----------



## pandinus (Oct 1, 2008)

yes it can sting through a glove, and since pressure is hard to judge through gloves, its more likely you will hurt the poor critter.


----------



## sutil (Oct 1, 2008)

just be carefull or rather dont handle them anymore since it it aint good for them at all


----------



## bjaeger (Oct 1, 2008)

~Abyss~ said:


> *1. Handling scorpions is never recommended because even the weakest venom can cause an allergic reaction.*
> 2. Emp venom is pretty weak
> 3. Emps very rarely sting prefering to use their massive claws(which can draw blood)
> 4. Emps are for the most part docile and will rather not do anything if picked up but you have your exceptions.
> 5. It can still sting through a glove.


Finally someone mentioned it


----------



## mushiking (Oct 1, 2008)

Aztek said:


> Like a heavy beetle.
> 
> Or like an ant for smaller scorpions like buthieades


Like a rhino beetle or stag beetle?


----------



## mushiking (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm not going to handle my scorps. I just want to know how it feels like when a scorpion walks on your hand.


----------



## calum (Oct 1, 2008)

> I just want to know how it feels like when a scorpion walks on your hand.


it's like little pins moving across your hand. thier nails are sharp  . 

not as bad as a T's nails, though.


----------



## -Exotic (Oct 1, 2008)

Ya calum i agree t nails hurt alot i had a golaith bird eater very very calm and his nails sank right into my skin and my skin was swollen. It was painful.
I really dont recommeand handling scorpions i was really wanting to handle my giant centipede but when it got on me i was really nervous then i got use to it . so try it if you want but let caution be advised.


----------



## cjm1991 (Oct 1, 2008)

There are certain species that are really easy to handle and others that you shouldnt even think of handling. IMO pedes are the easy and scorps are too. Arboral T's are the real tricky ones to handle. I have handled my orange huntsman without problems, its just up my arm in 0.003 seconds. But an emp should be perfectly fine to handle. They are always defensive until you get them out of their enclosures then they are usually fine.


----------

